# S gauge transformer noisy... modern replacement?



## ChopperCharles

I have two transformers that came with my dad's American Flyer stuff. Both the same model. Both of them hum and vibrate slightly, even in the off position. I figure this is normal... but I would really like something more modern, something I don't have to worry about randomly catching fire, and something that doesn't make any noise or vibration. Are there new transformers out there that will work with AF?

Charles.


----------



## Big Ed

ChopperCharles said:


> I have two transformers that came with my dad's American Flyer stuff. Both the same model. Both of them hum and vibrate slightly, even in the off position. I figure this is normal... but I would really like something more modern, something I don't have to worry about randomly catching fire, and something that doesn't make any noise or vibration. Are there new transformers out there that will work with AF?
> 
> Charles.


That would be nice not to worry about them catching fire.:laugh:

There has to be new ones or compatible transformers on the market.

Wait for "someone" who is more experienced to answer that.
I never ran S on a layout.


----------



## Glarkcable

Hi Chopper Charles, Im sure you can find something. Im an Electrical engineer and the design of an transformer is about the simplest of any electrical items . Its just a big coil that has tappings to give you the step up or step down on voltage.
If you surf the net , Im sure you will find an manufacturer and it wont break the bank either. China produces all the transformers today and manufacture 400 million units a year, that we all use...just a case of spending some time searching.
Glark


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

All transformers have that hum! Can't beat it! Any smaller 0 Scale transformer will work. They won't catch on fire unless you purposely short it out! The newer ones hum ,but,not so loudly and don't vibrate as much. Its a sign that it works. Thats all.


----------



## Reckers

Charles, you are using a transformer with AC output: please take that into consideration. Although you can use DC, I don't think you'll get your best performance out of it. Used AF trannies are plentiful and relatively cheap on Ebay and at train shows. I'd consider buying a second one and using the quieter of the two for normal usage. Having a backup unit is great when you start trying to resolve problems and having one for your repair bench is a real bonus. Last train show, I bought a small one, about 50 or 75 watts, for $5.


----------



## ChopperCharles

Well the thing is, I'd like the transformer to be a permanent installation. The transformer I have doesn't have an "off" position. It is always on, I have to unplug it to turn it off. I want something I can just turn off, not something I have to unplug. It wouldn't hurt if it was a bit of a focal piece either... this is just plain black with a red knob.

Charles.


----------



## Reckers

Here's a nice looking one---these are great trannies. Has a deadman's switch, as well. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1953-AMERIC...368846?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2a17c4538e


----------



## shaygetz

Reckers said:


> Here's a nice looking one---these are great trannies. Has a deadman's switch, as well.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1953-AMERIC...368846?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2a17c4538e


Man...they just don't make them that cool looking anymore, do they? ...swoon...


----------



## Reckers

*LOL* Sort of a cross between industrial and art deco, weren't they? I've go two of them and love 'em!


----------



## ChopperCharles

that is pretty cool. I'd mount that in a nice wooden case with some track switches... but by dead man switch, you mean it has a real off switch?

Charles.


----------



## Reckers

No---a dead man switch is a handle that requires constant pressure to maintain the connection. If the engineer running the train has a heart attack and keels over, his hand slips off the handle and the connection is broken. This one can either be clamped down or run as a deadman. You can put a switch in the cord, though: several of my trannies have them, so it must have been a common practice. I've never more than a low purr out of any of them.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Charles --

Here's a trick you can try....get a length of 14 or 16ga. cord with a plug at one end for connecting to your wall socket and wire it to a board-mounted electrical box with a duplex outlet and switch at the other end. Plug your transformer(s) into the duplex outlet and use the switch to turn on/off the circuit. Simply put, it is nothing more than a fancy extension cord with a switch. You could even get real fancy and include a pilot lamp to indicate when the cord is on. Simple and cheap.


----------



## ChopperCharles

I do like the 30 much better than the 15. It just looks awesome, and it appears to have an on/off switch. I plan on having some siding and both locomotives on, with the double I could power the siding so I don't have to manually swap locos over.... and damn that'd look nice...

Charles.


----------



## Aflyer

Charles,
Hi, AF made several transformers that look like the one Reckers attached the link for, models are 15B, 16B, 17B and 19b. They also made an 18B and a 30B which had two deadman controls for operating two loops of track. As the model number goes up so does the wattage output. Also key to your questions most of them have an on off switch built in to the case. The 30B is a 300 Watt monster that is awesome; I attached a link to one on eBay below. The switch between the two gauges is the power on-off switch.

Now for your vibrating and humming question, as stated they all do it, some much worse than others. There are wood wedges between the plates and coils on all of these B model transformers, and they can be tightened or even replaced to quiet the humming to a very acceptable level.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30B-America...072166?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item19cc23aba6

Good luck with your trains,
George


----------



## Reckers

Aflyer said:


> Charles,
> Hi, AF made several transformers that look like the one Reckers attached the link for, models are 15B, 16B, 17B and 19b. They also made an 18B and a 30B which had two deadman controls for operating two loops of track. As the model number goes up so does the wattage output. Also key to your questions most of them have an on off switch built in to the case. The 30B is a 300 Watt monster that is awesome; I attached a link to one on eBay below. The switch between the two gauges is the power on-off switch.
> 
> Now for your vibrating and humming question, as stated they all do it, some much worse than others. There are wood wedges between the plates and coils on all of these B model transformers, and they can be tightened or even replaced to quiet the humming to a very acceptable level.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/30B-America...072166?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item19cc23aba6
> 
> Good luck with your trains,
> George


Aflyer,

Great post, and thank you. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mikesdaddy

My 19B is pretty silent, but the 1-1/2B I have really buzzed when I got it. I simply tightened the screws on the bottom of the unit and it quieted it down to acceptable levels.


----------



## flyernut

I use a VW Lionel transformer for my power needs. I believe it's got 150 watts, and is the ZW's baby brother. It can run 4 trains, and I love it.


----------

